# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  не загружает данные из зуп 2,5 в бух3,0 что может быть?

## crow83

не загружает данные из зуп 2,5 в бух3,0 что может быть?2232.jpg

----------


## crow83

бух обновлена до последнего релиза и зуп тоже

----------


## alexandr_ll

> бух обновлена до последнего релиза и зуп тоже


Сделать очистку кэша в Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## crow83

> Сделать очистку кэша в Бухгалтерии 3.0


сейчас попробую потом отпишусь

----------


## crow83

> Сделать очистку кэша в Бухгалтерии 3.0


нет не парит

----------


## crow83

платформа 18,1208


Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Дополнительные  нешниеКомпоненты.МодульМе  неджера
по причине:
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(12,18)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
	ИнформацияОВК = <<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Инфо  рмацияОВнешнейКомпоненте(  дрес);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(71,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(Операция, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(107,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстСообщения);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(182,4)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
			<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(208,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(227,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ПодробныйТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(263,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(328,6)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
					<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки, ТекстСообщения);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(353,4)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
			<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки, ТекстСообщения);

----------


## crow83

платформа 18,1208


Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Дополнительные  нешниеКомпоненты.МодульМе  неджера
по причине:
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(12,18)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
	ИнформацияОВК = <<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Инфо  рмацияОВнешнейКомпоненте(  дрес);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(71,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(Операция, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(107,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстСообщения);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(182,4)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
			<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(208,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(227,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ПодробныйТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(263,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(328,6)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
					<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки, ТекстСообщения);
{Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(353,4)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
			<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(ВидОперации, ТекстОшибки, ТекстСообщения);

----------


## alexandr_ll

> платформа 18,1208
> 
> 
> Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Дополнительные  нешниеКомпоненты.МодульМе  неджера
> по причине:
> {Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(12,18)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
> 	ИнформацияОВК = <<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Инфо  рмацияОВнешнейКомпоненте(  дрес);
> {Справочник.Дополнительные  ВнешниеКомпоненты.МодульМ  неджера(71,3)}: Переменная не определена (ДополнительныеВнешниеКом  онентыВызовСервера)
> 		<<?>>ДополнительныеВнешниеК  мпонентыВызовСервера.Обра  ботатьОшибку(Операция, ТекстОшибки);
> ...


В типовой конфигурации 3.0 нет справочника ДополнительныеВнешниеКомп  оненты , возможно, используется расширение*

----------


## crow83

> В типовой конфигурации 3.0 нет справочника ДополнительныеВнешниеКомп  оненты , возможно, используется расширение*


а как это исправить приблизительно что нужно сделать ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а как это исправить приблизительно что нужно сделать ?


Ну посмотреть в конфигураторе - есть ли подключенные расширения, если есть - отключить. В режиме предприятие - по выдаваемой ошибке можно переключиться в конфигуратор и найти тот модуль, в котором проявляется ошибка.

----------

